# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Sketchbot, Chrome Web Lab, Science Museum, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Sketchbots on GitHub

----------


## Airicist

Web Lab: My Sketchbot Portrait  :Smile: 

Published on Jul 21, 2012




> Amazing!! "Web Lab : Robot Sketchbot Portrait" at this exhibit a computer will take my photos. a photo will then be sent to a series of robotic arms, which will draw that my picture portrait in sand, I will be able to see my photo being deconstructed, processed and then converted into the information that the robot arms will use to draw portrait, see my video! recorded live in the Science Museum, London using.

----------


## Airicist

Science Museum sand drawing robot

Published on Mar 9, 2013

----------

